# WMAA: Promotion of Datu Tim Hartman.



## arnisador (Jun 7, 2005)

The Board of Advisors of the World Modern Arnis Alliance is pleased to announce the promotion of Datu Timothy J. Hartman to the rank of Lakan Siyam, 9th degree black belt. 

 The promotion was made on 5 June 2005 in West Seneca, NY. The promotion not only recognizes Datu Hartman's technical skill and his leadership role in Modern Arnis; it also places him at the apex of the rank chain in the WMAA, as befits the Technical Director and President of the organization. This will allow him to promote other WMAA members, such as those currently holding the rank of 5th degree black belt, to appropriate ranks within the WMAA in the future.

 The Board wishes to emphasize the fact that Datu Hartman's Lakan Siyam rank refers to his rank within the WMAA. His rank from Prof. Presas is Lakan Anim, 6th degree black belt. The Board also wishes to reiterate that it is the position of the WMAA that all Modern Arnis Datus are equal in status. This numerical rank is within this organization, internal to the WMAA, and does not imply that Datu Hartman is ranked either above or below any other Datu with higher or lower numerical rank.

 The Board congratulates Datu Hartman on his achievements.

 /s/ Jeffery J. Leader
 Jeffery J. Leader
 Chair, WMAA Board of Advisors
 On Behalf of the Board of Advisors: Chad Dulin, Paul Janulis, Jeff Leader, Rick Manglinong, Steve Scott, Sal Todaro


----------



## arnisador (Jun 7, 2005)

Let me add my _personal_ congratulations to my long-time friend Tim Hartman on his recent promotion.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 7, 2005)

Let me first say congratulations on this promotion. I firmly believe that any organization needs room for its members to advance.

And let me congratulate the World Modern Arnis Alliance on it's position 




> that all Modern Arnis Datus are equal in status. This numerical rank is within this organization, internal to the WMAA, and does not imply that Datu Hartman is ranked either above or below any other Datu with higher or lower numerical rank.


----------



## ace (Jun 8, 2005)

Cogradulations Datu Hartman.
Thanks again for puting together this KickAce
Camp artyon:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 8, 2005)

Congratulations, Datu Tim!!!

It also shows great class that you reserved level 10 in memory of GM Remy A. Presas.

Best regards,

Guro Harold Evans (Palusut)


----------



## ace (Jun 8, 2005)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Congratulations, Datu Tim!!!
> 
> It also shows great class that you reserved level 10 in memory of GM Remy A. Presas.
> 
> ...


Thats a Great point. Datu Hartman showed 
Great Respect for GM Remy.

I belive in my Heart he is smileing down at the WMMA


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 8, 2005)

I've known Tim since 2001, when he gave a struggling webdesigner a chance.  Since then, we've spent alot of time talking and become good friends.

There are those who, for whatever reason, will disagree with this promotion. It wasn't deserved, it was political, it went against cultural, it was done by his students, it wasn't signed by seniors, whatever. Disagreement based on time, politics, or they just don't like the guy. We've seen this stuff before.

I've heard many stories about Tim, some good, some bad, some funny, some not so.

Modern Arnis has many excellent leaders. Many people, doing what they think is right. I can't say I agree with every idea, but thats ok.  Tim's organization has elevated him to it's highest level. Tim now faces the doubly daunting task of bringing others up to his level and beyond, as well as truly being worthy of the rank, and the title. Tim travels the world spreading the art. He researches its past to understand its future.  He gives selflessly to those around him, opening his school, and his home. I've seen him, 1 am working on a technique with someone during a camp, knowing full well he has to be awake in a few hours. He is incredibly proud of having tested for his 6th in front of Remy. He has driven to an event a day away to support it, driven back, then turned around and headed back out to do it all over again. He has repeatedly brought together a diverse group from all over the world to share, and reminisce, and enjoy the fellowship of the arts at his camps and seminars.  

Some will grumble, or complain about this promotion.

Well, they are entitled to their opinions.  

Here's mine: 

Congratulations my friend.  May the next decades of your martial journey, be at least as rewarding, and twice as exciting. The task before you is daunting. I believe time will show that you were more than worthy of  it.

- Bob


----------



## MJS (Jun 8, 2005)

Congrats on your promotion Mr. Hartman!!! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## NARC (Jun 9, 2005)

%-} Congrads Datu Hartman and the 2005 Camp was great %-} ! %-}


----------



## Tapps (Jun 10, 2005)

Well Deserved !!!!


----------



## ARNIS PRINCESS (Jun 12, 2005)

Congratulations on a well-deserved promotion!


----------



## Knarfan (Jun 12, 2005)

Congratulations on your promotion Datu Hartman ! 

:asian: Frank


----------



## Arnis_DeMano (Jul 24, 2005)

BIG congratulations from Sweden. Keep up the goodwork! I hope to see you in November....


----------

